# WireLine service



## wireline operator (18 يوليو 2011)

مسااااااااء الخير 

كيف الحال شباب كيفكم ع العمل

أنا بديت قبل سبوع أشتغل ف شلامبرجير
ك wireline operator g(2)g

وحاب أعرف كل شي بالنسبه لل wireline service 
شو أهم حاجه المفروض الواحد يفهمها ويعرفها بالنسبه لهالمجال

ما أخبي عليكم أنا حاب اطور من نفسي واوصل مراتب 
أعلى من الoperator 
ف ارجو المساعده منكم اي احد
عنده ولو معلومه بسيطه عن الwireline لا يبخل علي 

 ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## wireline operator (18 يوليو 2011)

up up up


----------



## دريسي نون (21 يوليو 2011)

هو احسن مجال في شركة شلوبارجي اخطار العمل قليلة واهم شيئ في هدا العمل يكمل في المهمة المرجو تنفيدها في البئر من تنضيف أو ضخ الأزوت أو أخد حالو البئر من درجة حرارة وضغط وتدفق


----------



## finder (9 أغسطس 2011)

Hi all
With Schlumberger every thing is easy and planed you have all possibility to grow and with training you get what you want
you found every thing about wireline in this blog I wish you all success


----------



## first1 (29 أغسطس 2011)

ليت الشباب يعطونا فكره مبسطه عن ال wireline
هو تفس ال MWD


----------

